# Mhf Discount ??



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Does it still exist for P&o ferries.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Try this link http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=SubsDiscounts

If you click Home/Subs/Subscription Discounts Database

You may need to log in again.


----------

